# Tempesta Anterior release their recipes on closing down



## zandernwn (13/4/17)

While I take no joy from yet another US vendor being forced to close down. They got their ultimate revenge by sharing their recipes for the DIY community to enjoy and keep the legacy alive.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/?filter=33599




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------

